# Why I hate summer



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

This is one reason why I hate summer here. This is taken from my side porch. You can see to the right hand corner of the video what the day looked like before the dust came rolling. This is a fairly mild storm but it got worse once I turned the camera off. There are times it turns dark outside because the dust blocks out the sun and you can't even see the white fence.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh wow I would hate that. Poor goats get half a lungfull of dirt lol


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Blegh! How do you breathe when one of those comes through?!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

You cover your shirt over your mouth/nose or you can't. I have asthma so it's even harder for me. You can hear my brother go outside a little bit into the video to take a picture then he comes running in spitting out dust. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is Awful


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ugh. How terrible! Yeah, I wouldn't care for that....

Got any tumbleweeds?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh yuck! I can't imagine that being any fun to deal with! How often do you get those kind of storms?

Here, in central KY spring/early summer means bad thunderstorms and tornado risks. But they can happen anytime. A few days ago marked the 1yr anniversary of the horrible tornadoes that hit southern IN and KY, especially West Liberty. 

We have a modular home and are about 6 miles from the closest 'safe place' especially at night. Let me tell ya, there have been times I've had to take the kids to town at midnight to the courthouse basement. 
Once, the year before last I was at the racetrack doing pics, as soon as the big race was over, I was heading to my SUV, saw BLACK sky, and turned a 15min drive into less than 10! Kids were home alone for about 15 mins between hubby leaving for work/me getting there. As soon as I got home I turned on the news, and there were tornado warnings all around us. We made it to the hospital before the storms hit. Thankfully it wasn't horrible but we had 2 tornadoes that hit not too far away. 

Late in the summer, I love, it's not as unstable, March-June..heh.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

@hoosiershadow wow do you do anything for your goats in cases like those? Lock them up or anything?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have on sister who still lives outside of Phoenix, between the dirt storms and the heat- arg not me. In Flagstaff the most we usually had was monsoons in the summer time, and snow- did have a mini tornado once while I still lived there-about 15 yrs ago- & again maybe 3-4 yrs ago when my son was still there. I guess no matter where we live there's something- floods, tornados, wild fires, earthquakes, let's not forget about the volcanos (which thank god are even fewer between spews)etc. 
Do your goaties run for the barn during the dust storms since they usually come out of no where?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah Saturday was the Henryville, IN tornado anniversary. I have always said that I would want a tornado to hit while I was at school because I feel safer there. We also live in a modular. Don't get me wrong, I love my mom and dad and everything, but we don't have a safe place to go. Not even our bathroom is safe because one of the walls is an outside wall. We do have a crawl space, but I don't like the idea of getting down into it. We have considered a tornado shelter, but those things are expensive! Needless to say, that has been put off several times. So I feel for you Candice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep Henryville got hit terribly hard  That was a bad line of storms. I pray we don't see anything like that again. 

When bad storms come we just make sure they can get in the barn. 
Snow White had just had her baby I think the day before the storms, and she was locked in the stall. I can't even tell you much I prayed that nothing would happen to them. 
We've been very blessed, but I am absolutely terrified of bad storms.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

They happen at least six-eight times a year out here since there is so few paved roads and very little vegetation to hold the dirt down. The towns don't get that many. There is allot of wind too since there isn't anything to block it so there are plenty of dust devils too. Surpisingy in my immediate area there are not many tumble weeds but you do see a few rolling across the road sometimes. We don't have much cacti either but if you go ten miles out and you will see a Jumping or Saguaro here and there. We are 15 miles from the nearest town.

I'm no stranger to tornados, hurricanes, flooding, fires or land slides either. I grew up in California near Sacramento in a little town called Loomis in a house on a hill. So I have seen my fair share of land slides and fires. I also lived in Mississippi for six years and was there when Katrina hit. Our house was not damaged but we were without power or running water for nearly two weeks. I saw a funnel cloud land a few miles away from my house once during a thunder storm. I lived in Louisiana in tornado valley for a year with my aunt. She got flooded and the porch of her mobile home ripped off during a tornado. I have yet to have gone though a flood or a blizzard. My dad went though a blizzard when he lived in Montana and my brother has gone through several floods here in Arizona where he lives with his dad.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Natural disasters scare me more than anything and I am quite happy to say I live in an area with almost none 
Tornados are terrifying, floods are bad but not as scary, and fires definitely no Thankyou. 
Never moving to Queensland or any area with a lot of those things *shudder*


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Update

*I thought I'd drag this out of the grave this with something a bit different. When I went to care for the goaties tonight at 9:30pm it was 116°F. -totally sarcastic- :dazed:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't help but notice another goat missing from your signature, xymenah D:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

PiccoloGoat said:


> I can't help but notice another goat missing from your signature, xymenah D:


Don't worry no one else is dead (RIP Candice). I am selling three. The ones you see in my signature are staying. Though I can't tell you how long for Beep. She's getting meaner by the day. With moveing across the US and starting a Purebred Lamancha herd I saw it best to trim my nimbers as best I could. Despite the number of goats in my signature I was up to 8 until recently. I only put keepers in my siggy.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry Beep is giving you so much trouble! She's one of the prettiest goats I've ever seen! Wish I could take her off your hands  but we don't have a place for mean goats here either.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry.  

At least that will make travelling a bit easier I suppose


----------



## Goatlover08 (Feb 28, 2013)

okay I have a question on 2 day old babies in the summer heat. okay I have fans circulating in the pen to keep cool. Are misters bad for the babies if they lay under it to keep cool cause they seem to like it but didn't now if its bad for them they arnt getting super wet but a little damp? please let me know?!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Fans and plenty of shade will do for keeping the goats cool. And if they have horns, those act as a natural air conditioner.


----------



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

What happens to the goats during those?


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

I only live over an hour from xymenah. Just love the dust storms. It was a 120 on my thermometer today. I have 4 babies this month and the have shade misters and we have been dunking them in water a few times a day. We had a tornado 2 years ago in the area I'm in. Took out a couple homes 2 miles from me. My sons got stuck in a flash flood last summer and he lost his truck. Some of my neighbors get stuck for a couple of weeks after it floods. Most of the year is nice. 5 hours from beach under 2 for lakes and 2 to 4 hours for pines.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

ShelbyAnn50 said:


> What happens to the goats during those?


What do you mean? During when?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Goatlover08 said:


> okay I have a question on 2 day old babies in the summer heat. okay I have fans circulating in the pen to keep cool. Are misters bad for the babies if they lay under it to keep cool cause they seem to like it but didn't now if its bad for them they arnt getting super wet but a little damp? please let me know?!


Can you put a timer on the mister? 
It won't hurt them though


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

milkmaid said:


> Oh, I'm sorry Beep is giving you so much trouble! She's one of the prettiest goats I've ever seen! Wish I could take her off your hands  but we don't have a place for mean goats here either.


Thank you. I love her too but its to the point she just ignores me and always looks miserable. She attacks any human or goat that enters the pen but me and her son Dante. I'm beginning to wonder if the lumps in her udder are localized after all. Maybe they are all over her insides and she feels bad? I don't feel any but I guess when the time comes I'll do an autopsy to see.



Crystal said:


> I only live over an hour from xymenah. Just love the dust storms. It was a 120 on my thermometer today. I have 4 babies this month and the have shade misters and we have been dunking them in water a few times a day. We had a tornado 2 years ago in the area I'm in. Took out a couple homes 2 miles from me. My sons got stuck in a flash flood last summer and he lost his truck. Some of my neighbors get stuck for a couple of weeks after it floods. Most of the year is nice. 5 hours from beach under 2 for lakes and 2 to 4 hours for pines.


My mom loves it here too. She was raised in Salome. I'm just the type of person that loves forests and the rain so its not my place. I feel like it was all for not moving here anyway as I am moveing back to the area I left to move here before. It wasn't my choice. I was 16 and liveing with a cousin in NC while my parents lived in MS. They didn't feel comfortable being over 2,000 miles away from their underage daughter and I understand that.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

lol when I got up this morning it was 11C(51F)Brrrrrr we are now in our coldest month(July in Australia)it only got to 22C today(71F) that's pretty average for here for this time of year,here is some pics of our flooding creek from last summer.We were stuck in for 10 days till the creek was down enough for us to cross,teejae


----------

